# In the market for a new spinning reel



## Brine (Apr 16, 2011)

Haven't had to buy one in 3 years. Anyone got any new favorites? Bass fishing on a MH 6'6" St Croix Premier.

The last spinning reel I bought was the Johnny Morris with the wide spool 3 years ago, and I've liked it alot.


----------



## 00 mod (Apr 16, 2011)

Ihave a slightly used but in great condition shimano stradic 2500 I would be willing to sell. Comes with extra spool, seagar invisix 8lb flouro, box and papers. Let me know if your interested. 

Jeff


----------



## Brine (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the offer Jeff. The Stradic looks like a nice reel. I think I'm going to try out the Lew's Tournament series. Now that I've owned a wide spool reel, and like the way it performs, I'm thinking that's the way I want to go again.


----------



## 00 mod (Apr 16, 2011)

No problem. You just saved me money :LOL2: If I would have sold it, I would be upgrading from there and you know how that goes. Good luck with your search as I have no experience with the lews reels. if you change your mind let me know. 

Jeff


----------



## Brine (Apr 17, 2011)

00 mod said:


> No problem. You just saved me money :LOL2: If I would have sold it, I would be upgrading from there and you know how that goes. Good luck with your search as I have no experience with the lews reels. if you change your mind let me know.
> 
> Jeff



Upgrading from a Stradic??? :LOL2: I like your taste! 8)


----------



## fender66 (Apr 20, 2011)

Haven't tried the Lews spinning reel, but I like the bait caster. So far it's nice quality.


----------



## usingmyrights (Apr 23, 2011)

I could possibly help you upgrade OO. What were you looking to get for the Stradic?


----------



## 00 mod (Apr 23, 2011)

possibly a ci4? what do you have shimano?

Jeff


----------



## usingmyrights (Apr 25, 2011)

I meant by buying your Stradic off you. What were you looking to get for it and how old is it?


----------



## 00 mod (Apr 25, 2011)

I put the Stradic on my new St Croix legend elite 6'8'' mxf and it felt heavy. But after fishing shakey heads with it all day Saturday at Pickwick, I have changed my mind and have decided to keep it! It felt a little heavy and I thought the ci4 weighing 2 oz less would be better, and it might, but what I have now will do!

Jeff


----------

